# unverlangt zugesendete Spam-Mail



## Anonymous (14 Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe diesen Thread per Google gefunden, weil ich mich derzeit mit der Firma Flashbucks GbR in Fulda beschäftige. Die Firma hat mir unverlangt Spam-Mail zugesandt und ich sammel gerade Daten, um dieses zu beweisen und zu unterbinden. 
Im großen und ganzen besteht die Firma und damit das Problem aus einer einzigen Person. Diese konnte ich ermitteln und ausreichend Beweise sammeln. Wer Interessan daran hat, Ansprüche gegen die Flashbucks GbR geltend zu machen, melde sich bitte hier im Forum. Danke

Gruß

Jens

_ Hierher verschoben, da dies nichts mit Dialern zu tun hat. Persönliche Daten aber nicht im Forum veröffentlichen (NUB) sondern nur via PN  austauschen.*BT/MOD*_


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Januar 2005)

Dazu müßtest du dich aber anmelden, da Infos dieser Art , die mit Sicherheit persönliche Daten 
beeinhalten nur per PN vermittelbar sind.  

cp

PS: 





			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe diesen Thread per Google gefunden, weil ich mich derzeit
> mit der Firma*Flashbucks GbR* in Fulda beschäftige.



ich denke es geht um dieses Posting 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=84719#84719


> #2
> Tel.: 09009000-1214
> Reg.-Nr.: 90090001214-1424020 vom : Jun 21 2004 10:02AM
> Adressierungsmerkmal : jump.intexus.de
> ...


RegTP

Insofern geht es schon um Dialer


----------



## Anonymous (14 Januar 2005)

*Flashbucks GbR / Diablo Entertainment SL*

Hallo,

genau um diesen Thread ging es. Die Firma Flashbucks GbR (die aus zwei Personen besteht), verlagert gerade ihre sämtlichen Geschäfte ins europäische Ausland. Genauer gesagt nach Spanien, wo sie die Firma Diablo Entertainment SL gegründet haben (Diablo Entertainment SL, El Tablero des San Bartolomes, Las Palmas, Espania). Offensichtlich wollen sich die beiden Inhaber damit dem deutschen Recht entziehen. Ob das in einem offenen Europa noch wirkungsvoll ist, wird der erste Prozeß zeigen.

Wie bei jeder GbR haftet jeder der beiden Inhaber voll und mit seinem Privatvermögen, auch für den jeweils anderen Geschäftspartner. Das lässt viel Raum für Schadenrückforderungen.

Gruß

Jens


----------



## BenTigger (14 Januar 2005)

Aber in der Anfrage ging es um Spam von ihm und nicht um einen Dialerbefall. Deswegen wurde es hierher verschoben, da es zwar um die selbe Person geht aber mit unterschiedlichen Themen. Deswegen die Querverlinkung von mir auch dort im Thread hierher. Die Zurückverlinkung hatte ich vergessen, aber das erledigte hier ja CP schon für mich  Danke an CP


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Januar 2005)

aus einem versehentlich gespeicherten link:


			
				g*c* schrieb:
			
		

> wie im letzten Newsletter kurz angesprochen, hat G*c*.com einen neuen Besitzer. Ab sofort übernimmt die Firma Diablo *** SL die Geschäfte.
> Für Sie ändert sich im Grunde gar nichts. F* und S* bleiben auch weiterhin der direkte Ansprechpartner für Sie und Sie muüssen auch keine Linkcodes umstellen.
> Leider können die Auszahlungen nun nicht mehr von Mainpean direkt vorgenommen werden, da dieser Service für Firmen aus dem Ausland leider nicht angeboten wird. Du bekommst deine Provisionen also ab sofort von uns direkt ausgezahlt.



dass das alles nicht so geheimnisvoll ist, offenbart auch ein link zu f*bucks:
www.f*bucks.de/terms.php

Die "offizielle" Adresse ist übrigens
C/ HAITI, 5 - EL TABLERO MASPALOMAS.
35290 SAN BARTOLOME DE TIRAJANA
(Quelle: Registro Mercantil Gran Canaria)

und wenn Du nach der Adresse googlest ("Calle Haiti 5") findest Du ein paar wenige links zu einem ganz besonders amüsanten Objekt des Geldverdienens:
"250.000 Euro bereits in den ersten sechs Monaten" 

Nun kuck Dir mal ein paar dieser Ergebnisse an und viellecht findest Du da eine ähnliche Seltsamkeit wie ich

Es grüsst
Das Orakakel

P.S.: Was hast Du denn nun gegen die Firma? Dem deutschen Oberjugendschützer aus Mainz gefällt's, ist das keine ausreichende Referenz für deren Seriösität?


----------



## dotshead (15 Januar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe diesen Thread per Google gefunden, weil ich mich derzeit mit der Firma Flashbucks GbR in Fulda beschäftige. Die Firma hat mir unverlangt Spam-Mail zugesandt und ich sammel gerade Daten, um dieses zu beweisen und zu unterbinden.
> Im großen und ganzen besteht die Firma und damit das Problem aus einer einzigen Person. Diese konnte ich ermitteln und ausreichend Beweise sammeln. Wer Interessan daran hat, Ansprüche gegen die Flashbucks GbR geltend zu machen, melde sich bitte hier im Forum. Danke
> ...



Afaik spammt Flashbucks nicht. Sollte der bespammte Link die wmid=000126 enthalten, bitte ne PN an mich. aka weiß warum. 

Danke

Stephan


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2005)

*Mal genauer hinsehen*

Hi,

schau mal, was passiert wenn man ein layout von f* aufruft mit wmid=000126...die scheinen den spam nicht wirklich zu wollen oder?


----------



## dotshead (15 Januar 2005)

Cool. Manchmal nutzen Beschwerden wohl was. 

Grüsse aus ME

Stephan aka Dots aka Rabauke


----------



## Anonymous (17 Januar 2005)

*Beschwerden*

> Cool. Manchmal nutzen Beschwerden wohl was.  


Jau, vor allem, wenn sie (wie man gerüchtehalber hört), sowohl beim Verursacher auf dessen Privatnummer als auch bei dessen Eltern, in dessen Sportverein sowie im Sekretariat seines Informatik-Profs abgeladen werden. Manchmal ist social engineering besser als jede Abmahnung.


> Grüsse aus ME 

Grüße an den Erlensee!

Jens


----------

